# Openings in Online Gaming Group (FR/Eberron/Homebrew)



## EricJT (Jul 2, 2007)

An online group that I am a part of is currently looking to add a couple more players. We have four experienced players currently who are all quite familiar with D&D in particular and RPGs in general, but we're happy to take on enthusiastic newcomers if they're serious and mature. We took a bit of a hiatus, and we're just starting back up again. We plan on meeting weekly at about 1:00 PM eastern time on Saturdays, likely either on OpenRPG or IRC -- hasn't been decided yet. We would also be open to some other new alternative that we haven't already discarded.

We're currently planning on starting an Eberron game either this weekend or the next. We'll be starting this one at 1st level, and we'll run one or two sessions' worth of prologue material before advancing the characters to 5th level and starting regular play. The campaign will begin in the City of Sharn. The DM is open to a variety of character concepts and enjoys using reasonable, balanced supplementary material in character creation. The only firm limitation is that characters must have some sort of at least tangential connection to Morgrave University. The fact that we're doing a prologue session at level 1 does not necessarily preclude having characters with level adjustments.

We will also be running some secondary campaigns for when the Eberron DM is unavailable. One of those campaigns will be a homebrew campaign starting at 3rd level. The other campaign will be a Forgotten Realms one starting at level 8 and taking place in the Dalelands as the elves begin their Return to Cormanthor. The campaign is not particularly elf-centric -- that's just one of the dominant political arcs coloring the backdrop of the campaign.

As a group, we tend to really emphasize deep, multi-layered, complex storylines and lots of roleplaying, but we also enjoy grand melees and sophisticated tactical thinking. Our players tend to make well-built characters, but we frown on egregious examples of min-maxing using material from a variety of sources that was never intended to interact with one another. 

The group's current players consist of professionals in their middish 20's -- a software engineer for the intelligence community, a coder for Mozilla, an elementary teacher at an exclusive DC private school, and a non-Catholic English teacher at a Catholic school in the New Orleans area. We're a fairly intellectual bunch, too. We're happy to include anyone who fits any mold, though, as long as you know how to have a grand ol' fun time but also take your gaming fairly seriously (though not so seriously that you'd get in out-of-character shouting matches or anything like that!). 

If you would like more information or would like to communicate your interest in joining our group, please send an e-mail to ejtoth@gmail.com


----------

